# 1966 gto tri power title



## Carguy 1966 (Nov 8, 2020)

anyone know how much a1966 tri pwr title is worth, might have had air cond also?


----------



## rj66goat (Oct 14, 2020)

Do you mean a body and chassis with no engine or tranny?


----------



## Carguy 1966 (Nov 8, 2020)

rj66goat said:


> Do you mean a body and chassis with no engine or tranny?


Just a title


----------



## rj66goat (Oct 14, 2020)

I believe that you will need the"vin plate" that attaches to the firewall


----------



## Carguy 1966 (Nov 8, 2020)

rj66goat said:


> I believe that you will need the"vin plate" that attaches to the firewall


Wish I had it


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

$0


----------



## 67goat (Oct 27, 2006)

Put it in a picture frame


----------

